# Satoh s650g Front End Loader



## SSBTractorFEL (Jul 18, 2012)

Any Owners of a Satoh Bison S-650-G? 
Are you looking for a Front End Loader?

We would need your tractor to fit it. It would have to come to Suffolk, NY to be installed. For further information please call toll free 1-877-698-3033 and ask for the technical department.


----------

